# Zoom Baby Brush Hog...



## Doughboyracing (May 21, 2009)

...in watermelon candy. Absolutely love it! Caught two lunkers (imo) on two different lakes in the last week with said lure. One being a private lake, so no biggie. The other is a park lake about 7 ac., so the fish have probably seen it all. I normally pull small fry, but got a 3lb 14oz largemouth with the bait on Monday. I was amazed!

Just thought I'd share. Anyone else like this lure?


----------



## russ010 (May 21, 2009)

shhhhhh!!! nah, those baits don't work - don't waste your money ( :---) )





but yea... when I catch one with a lizard, I throw that baby brush hog or the big brush hog right behind it depending on what size fish I just pulled out... I like green pumpkin, then I spray the legs and bottom with chartreuse garlic (I do the same things on my lizards and the hit ratio is almost 2:1)


----------



## slim357 (May 21, 2009)

Never caught a thing on a brush hawg, whether it was super, tiny, or baby, or just the regular ones not one has been bit for me. Ill toss a pack in my bag and see if I cant change that tomorrow


----------



## Waterwings (May 21, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Never caught a thing on a brush hawg, whether it was super, tiny, or baby, or just the regular ones not one has been bit for me...




Same here. ](*,)


----------



## russ010 (May 21, 2009)

this is really a good time to be throwing brush hogs, as well as lizards. Most places (in the southeast) should be near the end of spawn or in post spawn right now - and that lizard is my #1 bait for that... I'll throw a lizard year round though and do pretty good


----------



## Doughboyracing (May 21, 2009)

russ010 said:


> but yea... when I catch one with a lizard, I throw that baby brush hog or the big brush hog right behind it depending on what size fish I just pulled out... I like green pumpkin, then I spray the legs and bottom with chartreuse garlic (I do the same things on my lizards and the hit ratio is almost 2:1)



Never tried that trick before; I'll keep that in mind next time.


----------



## russ010 (May 21, 2009)

I hardly ever throw the same lure back right after I catch something... if that fish has got them riled up a little, I throw a worm, lizard or brush hog back in and swim it back to the boat looking for a reaction strike from another fish who missed the opportunity the first time... it's amazing, but it works for me


----------

